# 10dpo fmu wondfo vvvvfl?



## kjs1

10dpo fmu wondfo. Something?


----------



## Karissa Neal

Can’t tell if it’s pink or not but I definitely see it


----------



## kjs1

I am losing my mind. Yesterday I only had a digital and it said “no” of course. But I am insane and also curious so I took the test apart and when I opened it up it said YES. Whyyyyyyy did I do that?! Then this morning my wondfo looks the same as the rest above. I had spotting from 7-11dpo and now nothing. What is going on?


----------



## Karissa Neal

kjs1 said:


> I am losing my mind. Yesterday I only had a digital and it said “no” of course. But I am insane and also curious so I took the test apart and when I opened it up it said YES. Whyyyyyyy did I do that?! Then this morning my wondfo looks the same as the rest above. I had spotting from 7-11dpo and now nothing. What is going on?

The spotting may have been implantation bleeding which would probably mean you wouldn’t get a positive until a few days after! I’d test on Tuesday or Wednesday morning for sure .


----------



## kjs1

Thank you! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Karissa Neal

kjs1 said:


> Thank you! Keeping my fingers crossed.

Keep us updated!


----------



## kjs1

I think I see something here. Am I crazy?


----------



## Karissa Neal

kjs1 said:


> I think I see something here. Am I crazy?
> 
> View attachment 1060781

I see it, but then I don’t see it !! Ugh it disappears when I zoom in


----------



## misk

I see it!! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see it ure not going crazy hon there is a very faint line


----------



## Excalibur

Fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## kjs1

Well I started my period. I don’t know if that was an evap or a chemical :(


----------



## Karissa Neal

kjs1 said:


> Well I started my period. I don’t know if that was an evap or a chemical :(

So sorry hun


----------



## Suggerhoney

So sorry hon.


----------



## Excalibur

So sorry to hear that :( :hugs:


----------

